# Lg 3d or samsung 3d



## macho84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello guys i am going to buy a led 3d monitor at 15k budget. I am looking for LG 3d which costing 15k while the Samsung one costing at 18k

Let me know which is best.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 25, 2011)

My vote goes to SAMSUNG. IMO its much better than LG.


----------



## macho84 (Jul 25, 2011)

IMO?
i heard that lg 3d is more stabilized with their full bright tech and low weight glass and more realistic 3d.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 26, 2011)

me too will suggest u to go for samsung


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jul 26, 2011)

macho84 said:


> IMO?



IMO = In My Opinion


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 26, 2011)

Firstly how are you getting 3D monitor for 15k  Which model? What is its size?


----------



## macho84 (Jul 26, 2011)

LG 3D WITH GLASS 15K
LG D2342P 23" 3D monitor with 2 Glass

SAMSUNG 3D WITHOUT GLASSES 20K 
Samsung 2233RZ 22" 120 Hz 3D monitor

Which one to go. let me know.


----------



## Terabyte (Jul 26, 2011)

^Samsung one is better IMO but I wouldn't go for any 3D monitor itself because rather than enjoyment 3D gives you more pain to your eyes!
Which GPU do you have?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 26, 2011)

Though i wont rely on LG but here LG is looking a bit promising for its price and features..


----------



## ico (Jul 27, 2011)

You'll be better off going for an IPS monitor. 3D isn't worth it going for atm. Get it when you need it.

And if you are going for Samsung 2233RZ, you need to also buy nVidia 3D Vision kit and make sure you have a decent nVidia card. The kit would be around 8k. I don't know whether it is bundled along or not.

LG gives you its own passive glasses. It is a much cheaper alternative if you ask me.

I'd say, drop this idea altogether and go for 3D two years down the line when it will be mature. Otherwise go for Samsung 2233RZ + 3D Vision.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 5, 2013)

macho84 said:


> Hello guys i am going to buy a led 3d monitor at 15k budget. I am looking for LG 3d which costing 15k while the Samsung one costing at 18k
> 
> Let me know which is best.



so which monitor you bought????


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 6, 2013)

what about other brand of 3d monitor?


----------

